# Outlaws



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

What is the biggest outlaws I can run on my grizzly 700 with no lift but my springs are turned all the way up im sure its been posted on here before I just cant find it


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I'd say probably 27's but your gonna need a clutch kit.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

Friend put 28" zillas on his 660, so I'd think you'd fit 28s too. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Zilla aren't as aggressive. But he might could. If it rubbed probably wouldn't take much trimming


----------



## mattsnibbles (Sep 11, 2010)

Older post but my buddy has 30 inch interforces on his 2013 700 with no lift.


----------



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

well guys I went with 30x9x14 gorilla silver back on my 700 with no lift an they don't even come close to rubbing they don't even rub when me and my girlfriend are on it and just for shits and giggles I put my buddy's 32 gorilla silver back on it and they rub just a tiny bite


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I ran 29.5 OL2s with no lift for a good while.


----------



## SpecEdition (Dec 10, 2013)

I have 30" silver backs with no lift! had to trim a tiny bit... i am going to install a RDC lift tho. just for more ground clearence


----------



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

I didn't have to trim at all and I hit stuff at full speed some times and it doesn't hit any where but in the future ill be putting the 6" lift on mine catvo


----------



## SpecEdition (Dec 10, 2013)

i dont wanna do any big crazy lifts bc the lift plus axles are so **** exspensive!


----------



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes there very expensive 2000 grand for a 6" with everything but we'll worth the gc


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

That's one thing the grizzly has over the can am. Aftermarket parts are much cheaper. A 6" lift for the 1K is like $3600 plus shipping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpecEdition (Dec 10, 2013)

And yamaha reliability vs can am


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Most would say it's because the grizzly has half as much HP so it's less power to break stuff. Too each his own. The only problem I have had with my 1K is head gaskets. But that's from running a slip on no tuner when I first got it. Still paying the price from it. Think the heads are warped it's at the dealer under warranty. I like Yamaha reliability but I love the can am power. I don't see myself switching any time soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

They're $3295 from CATVOS. Where can you get one for $2000?


----------

